# Notify service for the Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award



## HansZimmer

You have to know that I've just created a notify service for the Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award.

All users who posted material for the competition were automatically enrolled to the service and can turn off it with a PM.
The users who don't want to post material for the competition, but they want to follow it, can enroll to the service with a PM or by writing a post here below in this discussion.

All users enrolled to the notify service will receive a PM every time a new poll for the competition will be created. I am creating one new poll once a week.

If you have questions or suggestions feel free to write anything you want here below.


----------

